# snacks



## hellbell84 (Feb 15, 2016)

so

im still getting my head around this whole preg thing even though its my second time.

do you ladies snack at all? my consultant seems to think nobody ever snacks and its easy to I:C all the time

what if its say, 11am, you have a crème egg (naughty I know), do you stab now and stab further when you have lunch or do you wait til 12.30 when you have your lunch so its all together? just worried about two lots of insulin working for the same thing

plus I thought that fast acting insulin lasts in your system for 4 hours? so I don't get why we have to test an hour after we've eaten when the short acting insulin is still working??

TIA s


----------



## trophywench (Feb 15, 2016)

You test after eating (not just you - shedloads of non pregnant people do too!) for the simple reason that is when the 'spike' from the food you ate, hit your BG!  - and when you are preg of course it's the spikes you are trying to avoid of course cos it is they which do the damage to both you and the foetus.

I mean - unpreg (LOL) - 10g of carb increases my BG by 3.0 which is a lot, and defo a spike whether you are preg or not.  And a crème egg is 24g - carb so it would shoot up by *7.2 mmol/L* .  I would have to be a complete nutter to think I needn't jab before eating that!

What is crucial with the avoiding spikes business when you are preg is to bolus a sufficient time before eating, to try and minimise the spikes.  A lot of T1 ladies bolus up to 20 mins before eating with enough insulin to stop the spike, but this has the inevitable effect of sending most people hypo before all of the food gets there and the insulin still has say 2 hours to run - hence why most pregnant diabetic ladies find they MUST snack - and hence why the doc is saying this.

Finally yes they would jab again before lunch.  If you have an Accu-Chek Expert meter, when this works out the lunchtime dose required, it will ignore the insulin on board for the snack, providing you only had the amount that the meter said you needed to have for the carbs.  Therefore you will get insulin stacking, so will hypo if you have the normal amount of insulin for your lunch carbs, so will have to snack.

Vicious circle! - but it's only for 9 months and you know what causes it so the remedy is in your own hands!  LOL

I really am glad I never had any kids - on the insulins we had then the babies were going to be big anyway and God knows what damage might be done to either mother or child.  Until the 1950s there were no 'live' births to diabetic mothers anyway.

At least you have the opportunity to try and avoid all that.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2016)

Have you tried eating no carb snacks ? Salmon. prawns oily fish. Good for both of you


----------

